# Easy, Cheap, and Sleazy



## JazzByChas

I don't know any català, but I need to know this so I can say this to a friend of mine from the foro who speaks catalan...

It means that (although I am not really sleazy) I am basically an easygoing kind of guy.

Easy = easygoing
Cheap = I am an inexpensive date
Sleazy = of questionable character.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## betulina

Hi, Jazz,

My try:

Easy = easygoing = "flexible / tolerant"
Cheap = I am an inexpensive date = "barat"
Sleazy = of questionable character = "deixat" -- but I'm not sure at all of this one! Most of the equivalents I find refer to something like "untidy" 

Wait for more opinions.


----------



## megane_wang

Hi Jazz,

Easy = easygoing = "flexible / tolerant", also "despreocupat" (this one would mean also "casual")

Cheap = I am an inexpensive date = "barat" yes, that's it! 

Sleazy = of questionable character = "deixat", also "sòrdid" (but maybe this one is far too much; it depends on you  )

See you around


----------



## JazzByChas

Yes..."casual" ... that captures the meaning pretty well...
thanks!



			
				megane_wang said:
			
		

> Easy = easygoing = "flexible / tolerant", also "despreocupat" (this one would mean also "casual")


----------



## ernest_

JazzByChas said:


> I don't know any català, but I need to know this so I can say this to a friend of mine from the foro who speaks catalan...
> 
> It means that (although I am not really sleazy) I am basically an easygoing kind of guy.
> 
> Easy = easygoing
> Cheap = I am an inexpensive date
> Sleazy = of questionable character.



This is a difficult one. I'd say:
Easy = "no em complico la vida" (I take it easy)
Sleazy = "descarat" (meaning lacking social decorum)
Cheap = "surto barat" (literally: I won't cost you much)
To be honest, it is a bit tricky to get a one-word translation without a serious risk of being misunderstood.


----------



## XociDrop

Sleazy=cutre


----------



## megane_wang

No et dic que no encaixi perfectament, però _"Cutre"_ és català   ??


----------



## Mei

megane_wang said:


> No et dic que no encaixi perfectament, però _"Cutre"_ és català   ??



Home si li diu això a una amiga "No em complico la vida, sóc descarat i sóc cutre"... bé, no sé...  prefereixo el "surto barat".


Chas, I'm saying that if you say to someone that you are "cutre" is no good, I would prefer to hear "surto barat".

· cutre
· "surto barato" means that if your friend should give you a present it wouldn't cost her to much, becuase you're a "cheap guy".

S&H

Mei


----------

